# Taunton Meet - Saturday 14th May 2011



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2011)

Venue The Gardeners Arms Priorswood Rd 

http://www.pub-explorer.com/olpg/gardeners-arms/index.htm

I've booked my tickets - only ?11 return from Southampton!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope to make this one, just waiting for some final details.
Hey Northerner thats not fair, I'm closer to Taunton than you yet my cheapest fare is ?12.80


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2011)

ukjohn said:


> I hope to make this one, just waiting for some final details.
> Hey Northerner thats not fair, I'm closer to Taunton than you yet my cheapest fare is ?12.80



I do hope you can make it John, I would love to meet you after all this time!  I got charged a ?1 booking fee, but still undercut you! Rail fares in this country are utterly crazy  I was looking at York and Manchester fares and it's cheaper to fly but takes 6 times as long!


----------



## shiv (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm hoping to make it for this one - it's less than ?20 return and only takes 2 hours each way from London!


----------



## margie (Mar 14, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I do hope you can make it John, I would love to meet you after all this time!  I got charged a ?1 booking fee, but still undercut you! Rail fares in this country are utterly crazy  I was looking at York and Manchester fares and it's cheaper to fly but takes 6 times as long!



2 singles can be cheaper than a return and sometimes its cheaper if you are travelling between a and c to buy an a to b ticket then b to c.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2011)

margie said:


> 2 singles can be cheaper than a return and sometimes its cheaper if you are travelling between a and c to buy an a to b ticket then b to c.



Indeed! I think the whole pricing business for rail tickets is crazy. Goodness knows how visitors to this country cope with it all, I have never experienced such a complicated set up in any other country I have visited!

Book the tickets Shiv! Book them now!


----------



## shiv (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll book them when I get home, don't want to put my card details into my work computer!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2011)

shiv said:


> I'll book them when I get home, don't want to put my card details into my work computer!



Fair enough!  Dodgy lot that JDRF


----------



## vince13 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellis Jones is doing the arranging but count me in please.  OK to bring hubby or is it just "members" - we don't mind either way ?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2011)

vince13 said:


> Ellis Jones is doing the arranging but count me in please.  OK to bring hubby or is it just "members" - we don't mind either way ?



Partners, siblings and sprogs all welcome (and dogs too - would love to meet Ellie and Jones, hero dogs! ) Looking forward to meeting you Faith!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 14, 2011)

Venue (but will differently confirm on Saturday)

The Gardeners Arms Proirswood Rd

It within walking distance by road it's about 0.3 miles away from the Railway station there is a short cut (so Les tells me, he's a Taunton lad I'm a Bridgwater lass) footpath from the Railway station?  And pretty easy to find from the motorway...  If anybody wants to stay overnight there's a premier inn just down the road, well a good stride but not far..

If the pub allows it (shall ask on Saturday) Ellie and Jones will be coming, I've got my fingers crossed they allow hero's into the pub...  Sadly a lot of pubs don't allow German Shepherds in...  But I do my best to sweat talk the landlord...

Northener if you hadn't been a diabetic I would have called you a 'Jammy' so and so....  ?11 for your train fare for me to get the train over costs ?7!  Hence why I'm driving over!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> ...Northener if you hadn't been a diabetic I would have called you a 'Jammy' so and so....  ?11 for your train fare for me to get the train over costs ?7!  Hence why I'm driving over!



That's great, thank you  Haha! Like the 'jammy'! The main problem I have is that I see a full-priced fare these days I feel ripped off! I've just booked a return to London for ?5.50 too, although I once got the same journey for just ?2.50! Glasgow, on the other hand, is about ?160 return!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 15, 2011)

Booked my train ticket today, I arrive in Taunton at 11.15am, look forward to meeting those attending.

John.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2011)

ukjohn said:


> Booked my train ticket today, I arrive in Taunton at 11.15am, look forward to meeting those attending.
> 
> John.



Excellent John  Is Rosie coming too?


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Excellent John  Is Rosie coming too?




Rosie wanted to fly but I can't afford the airfare  My Daughter is taking a days holiday to look after Rosie for me.


----------



## cazscot (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry wont be able to make it .  Would take 7 hours with 2 changes on the train and cost ?160 .

Hope you all have a great time  x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Sorry wont be able to make it .  Would take 7 hours with 2 changes on the train and cost ?160 .



So what's the problem exactly?   For such a small island it can be surprisingly difficult to get from A to B, and rather expensive too!


----------



## cazscot (Mar 16, 2011)

Northerner said:


> So what's the problem exactly?   For such a small island it can be surprisingly difficult to get from A to B, and rather expensive too!



Ha ha Alan LOL  and yep it amazes me how transport in this country can be so complicated and expensive.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm afraid I cannot make this one as its the weekend before my sisters weddin and will be in full on organising bridesmaid mode hehe!!

Have a great time tho everyone :0) x x x


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 12, 2011)

Thought I would move this up from the bottom of the pile as it is the next meet on the calendar. Just 4 weeks to go, whos coming? It would be nice to see some members at the first South West meet.

John.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2011)

ukjohn said:


> Thought I would move this up from the bottom of the pile as it is the next meet on the calendar. Just 4 weeks to go, whos coming? It would be nice to see some members at the first South West meet.
> 
> John.



You read my mind John! I'm definitely coming


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 12, 2011)

It would be nice to see some more names coming..

You'll get to meet two hero's in person and a couple of famous adults..

As I will be in the Daily Mail next week in my own right!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> It would be nice to see some more names coming..
> 
> You'll get to meet two hero's in person and a couple of famous adults..
> 
> As I will be in the Daily Mail next week in my own right!



We're not worthy!  Hope we're not bothered by paparazzi all day!  Looking forward to meeting you and hubby, and the two furry ones!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry - can't do it - as I would need to leave BEFORE I even arrive

Have a great time though - enjoy


----------



## gail1 (Apr 13, 2011)

to far and cost to much for me


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2011)

*bumpity bump *  Anyone else in the South West coming along? Less than two weeks to go!


----------

